# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Automated directly observed therapy (DOT), AiCure, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - AiCure




> AiCure is an artificial intelligence company that has developed advanced facial recognition and motion-sensing software to automate the process of DOT. The patented software, which can be downloaded as an app by patients onto their smartphone or tablet and deployed as a software as a service (SaaS), uses the webcam to visually and automatically confirm that the right patient is taking the right medication at the right time. No human supervision is necessary. Automated DOT takes just a few seconds to use, adapts to different patient behaviors, cognitive skills and language requirements, and interactively walks the patient through the correct self-administration of oral, inhalable, injectable, and sublingual medications.

----------


## Airicist

May 16, 2016

----------

